# Hiring Event



## tgamboa@wincherbilling.com (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello, Win and Associates is hosting a Hiring Event on January 16, 2015 in Pearland TX. Interviews and job offerings on the spot. If interested the event is on January 16, 2016 from 9:00 am to 2:00 pm at 2554 E Broadway Pearland TX 77584. 

Looking to fill all positions:
Patient Demographic Clerks
Medical Collection Specialists
Medical Payment Posters
Medical Billers
Medical Receptionist

Dress is business casual. Please bring your resume. Experienced Only Apply. For more information, please contact us at 713-554-6300.


----------



## Dr Shiv (Jan 23, 2016)

*Remote medical coding*

Hi I am interested for this position and also have experience as remote coder 
having 5 year experience ,please revert me on drshivpratap23@gmil.com 
also catch me on same hangout , else you have to provide your email id
phone number +919212544427


tgamboa@wincherbilling.com said:


> Hello, Win and Associates is hosting a Hiring Event on January 16, 2015 in Pearland TX. Interviews and job offerings on the spot. If interested the event is on January 16, 2016 from 9:00 am to 2:00 pm at 2554 E Broadway Pearland TX 77584.
> 
> Looking to fill all positions:
> Patient Demographic Clerks
> ...


----------

